# PID types pros and cons



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

just bought new v3 comin monday. been thinkin of this pid attachment i was wondering if anyone had any experiences on any types and there pros and cons thanks. dont want spend lots tho even a second hand if possible??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There are a few threads on pids on here .

Try reading these

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10853-PID-on-Silvia

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10466-Pid-advice


----------

